# Thibaut Courtois vs Manuel Neuer



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

Una sfida molto inusuale per via del loro ruolo, ma che, a mio parere, è alquanto interessante. Manuel Neuer contro Thibaut Courtois. A mio avviso i primi due portieri al mondo attualmente. Un confronto in cui mi ritrovo quasi impossibilitato nel pronosticare un vincitore. 
Partendo dall'aitante estremo difensore tedesco si possono spendere molte parole. Ci troviamo di fronte ad un interprete che sta letteralmente rivoluzionando il ruolo, rendendolo quasi avulso dai suoi esclusivi compiti di guardiano della porta e portandolo a mutare in una sorta di quinto difensore. Il buon Manuel è forse tra i primi veri colpi del nuovo corso del Bayern Monaco. Un Bayern Monaco che per competenza ed oculatezza andrà poi a diventare la società modello per programmazione e progettualità. Fu acquistato dallo Shalke con molto scetticismo da parte di una fetta della piazza e, nonostante le buone prestazioni nella sua precedente avventura, era impossibile prevedere possibili paragoni con Oliver Khan, poi giunti con naturalezza. Con la maglia dei bavaresi il tedesco è andato via via a migliorare. Si è dimostrato un portiere in netta evoluzione, totalmente incapace di abbacinarsi alle sue sole mansioni. Un portiere ''tecnico''; una definizione atipica, quasi sconnessa, ma la sola che potrebbe rispecchiarlo. Un portiere preciso nel passaggio corto come nel lancio lungo, elegantemente bravo coi piedi. Alquanto agile e dagli ottimi riflessi. Ma la sua evoluzione non si è limitata alla sola tecnica, bensì a passaggi chiave della sua personalità. Manuel ha fatto dell'alterigia una sua prerogativa, assurgendo quasi al ruolo di leader. Talvolta bilioso, dotato di una rabbia agonistica senza eguali. Una vera minaccia, un degno padrone di casa per qualunque attaccante volesse provare a violare il suo antro. Ha anche dimostrato una certa affidabilità sui calci di rigore, affidabilità che forse mancava dai tempi di Van Der Sar. Vince tutto con il proprio Club e arriva ad agguantare perfino il Mondiale, divenendo forse il simbolo di una Germania ricca di fenomeni ma priva di un vero e proprio leader, di un singolo trascinatore. Se volete sapere nel profondo chi è Manuel Neuer dovete far tornare nella vostra mente il fermo immagine di Germania-Brasile. Quando la palla di Oscar entra in rete, nonostante i 7 gol dei tedeschi, l'estremo difensore è una vera e propria furia verso i suoi compagni. Iracondo, insaziabile, ricco d'agonismo. Una mentalità vincente forse senza eguali. Lui voleva la vittoria perfetta, voleva che il suo uscio rimanesse inviolato. Voleva l'umiliazione totale dell'avversario. Un portiere che diviene uomo in campo, forse il nuovo Libero di questa generazione.
Dall'altro lato vi è un ragazzino. Un ragazzino per mere questioni anagrafiche se confrontato al soggetto precedente. Egli ha ben sei anni in meno del collega. E' uno dei classici acquisti di prospettiva fatti dal Chelsea. Un Chelsea che spesso e volentieri ha comprato basandosi su sfizi e correnti del momento, ma che, senza dubbio, qualche volta colpi in prospettiva ne ha fatti intelligentemente. Il ragazzino arde di competizione, vuole giocare. Thibaut Courtois finisce così all'Atletico Madrid ed il resto è storia. Nella squadra passata alla storia con uno dei capitani più giovani di sempre (Fernando Torres), anch'egli riesce a diventare un silenzioso capitano nonostante l'età anagrafica. Il belga non si ferma, debutta alla grande, brilla negli scontri contro la detentrice del suo cartellino e stabilisce il record di sole 26 reti in 49 partite. La sua evoluzione è così rapida e repentina che i Blues hanno voluto a tutti i costi riportarlo a casa. Il ragazzo, a differenza di Neuer, ha una personalità diametralmente opposta. Ma non così tanto. Il suo carattere è fermo e sicuro, seppur le parole siano poche e la sicurezza sia invece estrema. In campo è in grado di passare dalla parata semplice a quella imprevedibile in pochi minuti. Nessun avversario lo spaventa e si fa trovare sempre prontissimo sui calci piazzati. Un portiere di assoluto valore le cui caratteristiche non erano visibili da tempo.
Al momento ritengo Neuer decisamente più pronto e completo, anche per una questione di mera tecnica. Poiché il tedesco è più di un portiere, è un libero. Vedo però in Courtois una reattività maggiore, in grado di renderlo più veloce in certe situazioni imprevedibili. Nel parare i colpi di testa ravvicinati, ad esempio, secondo me il Belga è qualche spanna sopra. Tuttavia penso che per come sono messi al momento le distanze possano saltare a breve. Neuer non so perché mi appare calato e lo vedo troppo cullato sugli allori. E' come se la sua fame agonistica fosse morta. - Capirai, dopo aver vinto tutto... -, Mentre sta esplodendo nell'estremo difensore dei Blues, più ambizioso che mai. Inoltre nel numero uno del Bayern Monaco ci sono alle volte alcune amnesie banali che lasciano perplessi -in Calcio Tube troverete qualcosa-, sbavature che in Courtois non sono così eccessive. Al momento continuo a ritenere il tedesco superiore. Ma tra qualche anno, se non nell'arco di un paio di stagioni, scommetterei molto sul Belga, che se continua di questo passo lo supererà agevolmente.


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Heaven (3 Luglio 2015)

Nell'ultima stagione all'Atletico preferivo Cortoius senza dubbio, al Chelsea non l'ho seguito molto


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Luglio 2015)

Come valore assoluto sono pari, ma io preferisco Neuer perchè è un innovatore del ruolo e molti portieri della prossima generazione si ispireranno a lui.
Ha portato molte tecniche del futsal nel calcio e il modo in cui riesce a chiudere lo specchio della porta negli 1 contro 1 è spettacolare.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Luglio 2015)

E' difficile scegliere il migliore.Sicuramente ora Neur è più completo ed è più forte di Courtois, ma il Belga dà l'idea d'avere riflessi migliori in certe occasioni.Vedremo cosa riserverà il futuro. Aldilà dei piedi buoni e del talenti cristallino, credo che la qualità migliore di Neur sia 1vs1. Come diceva giustamente [MENTION=1669]DinastiaMaldini[/MENTION] Manuel è pazzesco.Chiude lo specchio come nessuno al mondo.E' una vera e propria saracinesca e riesce a ipnotizzare l'avversario.Un mostro.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Luglio 2015)

neuer, abbastanza nettamente, però anche Courtois rimarrà nella storia dei portieri.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2015)

Courtois meglio tra i pali, però Neuer è più leader e guida il reparto difensivo come fosse un libero.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Luglio 2015)

Preferisco Courtois, ma credo che sia piu per motivi personali che oggettivi.

Neuer e strepitoso, un atleta perfetto con grande tecnica(e tira persino i rigori). Come portiere assoluto lo vedo (al momento) piu forte di Courtois. Ma Neuer per me ha un problema: E troppo arrogante. Con le sue uscite spesso rischia tantissimo, nella maggioranza delle volte gli va bene ed e un 5. difensore, ma altre volte fa uscite assurde, senza alcun senso, purtroppo questo uscite a vuoto non vengono punite, anche grazie alla grande forza del Bayern che immediatamente va sul giocatore che riceve la palla dopo un errore di Neuer. In generale quando Neuer fa errori sembra solitamente che capitano perche ci va troppo sicuro. Ovviamente queste critiche sono piccole critiche di un portiere fantastico.

Courtois lo vedo piu tranquillo e conservativo nel modo di giocare, meno leader ma un diavolo in porta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Luglio 2015)

Ai pali meglio Courtois, ma Neuer ha la caratteristica dei Leader (oltre ad essere bravissimo anche in porta). È un portiere che ha rivoluzionato il ruolo ed è il portiere moderno per eccellenza. Un difensore aggiunto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Luglio 2015)

Scelgo cmq il belga pervh per quanto mi riguarda conta di più essere bravi ai pali che avere tecnica, carisma, ecc.ecc.


----------



## Renegade (3 Luglio 2015)

C'è da ricordare che a volte la spocchia di Neuer lo ridicolizza. Prima della Semifinale col Barcellona, intervista: ''I Will Show Messi Who's The Boss''.

Risultato? 2 Gol dell'Argentino con tanto di umiliazione a suon di pallonetto.


----------



## Torros (4 Luglio 2015)

Neur per me è un pò sopravvalutato, grande portiere per carità, ma al Bayern fa una parata al mese. Quando fa una grande parata(spesso tiri centrali tipo contro Suarez) si grida al miracolo... Mentre altri portiere che fanno magari parate più difficili, vengono considerati meno per una questione di reputazione inferiore.


----------



## Renegade (4 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Neur per me è un pò sopravvalutato, grande portiere per carità, ma al Bayern fa una parata al mese. Quando fa una grande parata(spesso tiri centrali tipo contro Suarez) si grida al miracolo... Mentre altri portiere che fanno magari parate più difficili, vengono considerati meno per una questione di reputazione inferiore.



E del Belga che dici?


----------



## Doctore (4 Luglio 2015)

Neur e curtois li ritengo alla pari tra i pali.
neuer è piu bravo con i piedi....alla fine preferisco il tedesco.


----------



## bmb (4 Luglio 2015)

A me lo stile di Neuer non piace, però non posso negare che sia attualmente il più forte al mondo. Appena dietro ci sono Courtois e Diego Lopez.


----------



## vota DC (4 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Neur per me è un pò sopravvalutato, grande portiere per carità, ma al Bayern fa una parata al mese. Quando fa una grande parata(spesso tiri centrali tipo contro Suarez) si grida al miracolo... Mentre altri portiere che fanno magari parate più difficili, vengono considerati meno per una questione di reputazione inferiore.



Però quando c'è tensione fa meglio degli altri. Mi ricordo anni fa nella finale che lui pur essendo portiere ha parato il parabile e fatto giusto il rigore mentre Robben aveva sbagliato tutto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Luglio 2015)

Neuer è attualmente il portiere più forte del mondo. Si può dire di tutto, che gioca in un campionato ad una sola squadra, che fa una parata al mese ma ragazzi, questo ha rivoluzionato il ruolo del portiere, è un regista difensivo aggiunto, uno che con quei piedi "potrebbe fare il trequartista nel Chievo" cit. 
E' monumentale, mi ricordo le parate pazzesche quest'anno in Champions contro Messi e co. prima che la pulce esplodesse quel sinistro prima e il pallonetto poi. Assolutamente il migliore
Ma attenzione, con questo non si deve sottovalutare Courtois che già è uno tra i migliori al mondo e nei prossimi anni crescerà sempre di più, chi segue la Premier League saprà che quest'anno è stato un vero valore aggiunto per il Chelsea per la conquista del titolo ed anche negli anni passati, da giovanissimo si è imposto con l'Atletico, un portierone. 
Loro due sono i migliori al mondo, dietro ci metto Diego Lopez


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2015)

Ritengo che a parare sia leggermente più forte Courtois.


E per i portieri contano le parate.


----------



## Torros (4 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E del Belga che dici?



per me tra i pali è più forte di Neuer, anche se non credo vi sia un grande differenza, ma Courtois mi da l'idea che sia meglio. Ci sono tanti grandi portieri in giro è difficile stabilire chi sia il migliore...Per esempio De Gea secondo me non è cosi lontano da questi, anzi. LLoris è un altro grande portiere. Uno che mi ha stupito molto è lo Slovacco dell'atletico Madrid di cui non ricordo il nome.


----------



## mèuris (6 Luglio 2015)

Eh,questa è difficile. Stiamo parlando senza dubbio dei due maggiori interpreti del ruolo, attualmente. La mia preferenza va leggermente a Courtois. Neuer è comunque un grandissimo, ed è salito meritatamente sul podio del pallone d'oro, date le sue grandi prestazioni al Mondiale (ho ancora negli occhi la parata su Benzema al Mondiale,di pugno...forse non tra le sue più difficili, ma la fa con una naturalezza disarmante), ma il belga mi colpisce di più. Fra i pali, è forse addirittura più forte del tedesco; gli mancano le sue uscite (che però ritengo un'arma a doppio taglio; la prima volta che Neuer ne dovesse sbagliare mezza-e ci sta- in una partita che conta, saranno casini), ma nel fare il portiere in senso stretto lo vedo leggermente superiore.


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Eh,questa è difficile. Stiamo parlando senza dubbio dei due maggiori interpreti del ruolo, attualmente. La mia preferenza va leggermente a Courtois. Neuer è comunque un grandissimo, ed è salito meritatamente sul podio del pallone d'oro, date le sue grandi prestazioni al Mondiale (ho ancora negli occhi la parata su Benzema al Mondiale,di pugno...forse non tra le sue più difficili, ma la fa con una naturalezza disarmante), ma il belga mi colpisce di più. Fra i pali, è forse addirittura più forte del tedesco; gli mancano le sue uscite (che però ritengo un'arma a doppio taglio; la prima volta che Neuer ne dovesse sbagliare mezza-e ci sta- in una partita che conta, saranno casini), ma nel fare il portiere in senso stretto lo vedo leggermente superiore.



Analisi molto precisa, devo dire. Forse concordo perché come ho detto Courtois mi pare avere riflessi più rapidi, specialmente sui colpi di testa improvvisi


----------



## mèuris (8 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Analisi molto precisa, devo dire. Forse concordo perché come ho detto Courtois mi pare avere riflessi più rapidi, specialmente sui colpi di testa improvvisi



Ti ringrazio A tal proposito, mi ricordo una parata su Cavani in Chelsea-Psg,se non erro. Lo trovo molto bravo anche nelle parate di piede;in generale ha,come dici giustamente tu, una reattività notevole (specie per uno che sfiora i due metri). Poi,chiaro, nel preferire l'uno all'altro, entrano in gioco anche i gusti personali; ragionamento valido per un po'tutti i confronti, ma qui anche di più, data la discreta diversità negli stili.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2015)

Tra i pali se la giocano,ma Neuer è più completo ed è un esemplare assolutamente unico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2015)

Eccezionali entrambi ma mi limito a dire che nessuno dei due arriverà ai livelli di rendimento e costanza di Buffon


----------

